# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Οι φτερωτοί μας φίλοι :)

## zweet

οι φτερωτοι μας φιλοι στο προσωρινο τους σπιτι  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

πολυ ωραιες φωτο!!!!μπραβο!!!

----------


## mitsman

τι πουλακια ειναι??? θες να μας πεις?? να σας ζησουν!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ααα,εχεις μεταξωτες κοτες?!!!ειναι φοβερες κοτουλες!!!!!!

----------


## zweet

ειναι η κοτουλα μου η ασπρη που την ειχα απο πρωτα και ολα τα αλλα ειναι νεοφερτα!
γκουχ! γκουχ!!
ειναι :

4 brahma 
1 ζευγος μικρα αλασκας (ανυπομονω να μεγαλωσουν να δειξουν τα καλη τους!!!)
1 ζευγος σκουφατα νανακια (ειναι φοβεροι χαραχτηρες πανεξυπνα και ημερα!!)
3 μικρα χινοπαπακια
1 χηνα
7 ορτικια 

σε αλλο κοτετσι 9 κοτες αυγοπαραγωγης 

και αναμενω:
 2 ακομα σκουφατα γιατι ειναι κουκλακια και αξιαγαπητα
μια κοτα κλωσσα και ενα κοκκορα ζευγαρι μαζι με τα 10 κοτοπουλακια τους 2 μηνων τα οποια θα μου στειλουν απο νησι και ειναι χωριατικα οπως η ασπρη κοτουλα.

σκευτομαι ομως να την παω πισω την χηνα και να παρω στη θεση της αλλο ενα brahma γιατι δεν ειναι φιλικη με τα υπολοιπα πουλια και αναγκαζομαι να τα εχω ξεχωριστα και ακομα ειναι μικρη.. που να μεγαλωσει.

----------


## Leonidas

zweet που μενεις...

----------


## zweet

μεγαλωσα στην γλυφαδα σε μονοκατοικια και ειχα στον κηπο μου διαφορα ζωακια και παπακια κτλ.
μετα το γκρεμισαν και εγινε πολυκατοικια και γενικα ολη η γλυφαδα εγινε πικνοκατοικημενη και καταλαβα οτι ηταν ωρα να φυγω  :Happy: 
 ετσι τωρα μενω εκτως αθηνας οπου υπαρχει χωρος για οσα αγαπαμε

----------


## Leonidas

αν σου ζητησω να σ φερω ενα κουνελακι μπορεις να το παρεις..

----------


## zweet

τωρα ειδα την απαντηση.
ειναι λιγο δυσκολο εδω να ζησει ενα κουνελι μονο του , εδω πιανει θερμοκρασιες 0 βαθμοι το χειμωνα , οπου οι κοτες κοιμουνται ολες μαζι και ζεσταινονται, το κουνελι μονο του δεν θα αντεξει , και δεν θελω να βαλω καποιο κατοικιδιο μεσα στο σπιτι, αν ειχα κατι τετοιο στο μυαλο μου θα απαντουσα και στην αγγελεια που χαριζουν το τσιντσιλα ομως μου ειναι δυσκολο για κατι τετοιο.
παντως σε ευχαρηστω για την εμπιστοσυνη  :Happy: 
το αστειο ειναι οτι και το κουνελι που ειχα χρονια μου το ειχε δωσει ενας φιλος απο αγιο δημητριο!

----------


## Leonidas

οκ..μου φτανει που μου απαντησες...ωραια η συμπτωση.. :Happy:

----------


## Gull

> αν σου ζητησω να σ φερω ενα κουνελακι μπορεις να το παρεις..


δε μου το δινεις εμενα?εχω κι αλλα και δε τα τρωω οπως μερικοι πειναλεοι!

----------


## douke-soula

να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τα ζωακια σου  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Leonidas

> δε μου το δινεις εμενα?εχω κι αλλα και δε τα τρωω οπως μερικοι πειναλεοι!


που μενεις...

----------


## Gull

νεα μακρη τι ειναι νανος η κανονικο?

----------


## Leonidas

θα σου στειλω μηνυμα γιατι χαλαμε το θεμα τ sweet..

----------


## zweet

τα μικρα σε ωρα δρασης!!

----------


## kdionisios

Πολυ ωραια τα ζωακια σου!
Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ελα ρε συ τι πλασματακια τελειααα....ψυχουλες ολα!

----------


## zack27

να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## zweet

ευχαριστουμε!
ειναι μικρα χινοπαπακια αυτα που κανουν μπανιο και τα brahma  και η χωριατικη κοκκονα μου η αγαπημενη μου  :Happy:

----------

